# Which Bike



## gmw492 (6 Dec 2016)

Hi all,
Looking at getting a mountain bike for some off road fun,nothing too serious just something to use in between my road bike cycling,live by some woods so decent rides in there ,basic entry level really ,I don't know much about mountain bikes spec etc,seen these 3 ,anyone recommend which one or recommend any others,not used SRAM before so unsure 

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/boardman-mountain-bike-comp-27-5

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/10...h-27-5-hardtail-mountain-bike-2017-black.aspx

http://www.formbycycles.co.uk/giant-atx-27-5-2-mountain-bike-2024.html
The Giant has a version 1 at £50 more so again what's the difference 

Any recommendations welcome thanks


----------



## DRM (6 Dec 2016)

The boardman is by far the best spec bike of the 3 you posted, it has a Raidon air fork, hydraulic brakes, SRAM X5 is not a bad group set and is 2x10 speed with decent tyres, the Giant is Shimano Tourney so im guessing is 3x7 speed and is at the bottom of shimano group set, mechanical brakes too, the specialized is a mix of Shimano Altus & Acera groupset 3x8 speed which is one step up from Tourney, join British Cycling to get 10% off at Halfords and check out cash back sites too to make it even cheaper.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Dec 2016)

Its is amazing when you analyse the specs - you have to know the product ranges of all the components. I'm not so good with MTB's.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (6 Dec 2016)

Going by my Boardman hybrid,I'd go for the Boardman. Mine rides and handles like a dream.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Dec 2016)

As DRM said. The Boardman with the air fork is a must have as you can adjust the damping and rebound to you preference. Get Halfords to show you how to set up the fork, they will use a shock pump which you will need so budget for another £20 or so.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2016)

Boardman the best bling, Giant the best frame. Go ride, then decide.


----------



## gmw492 (7 Dec 2016)

DRM said:


> The boardman is by far the best spec bike of the 3 you posted, it has a Raidon air fork, hydraulic brakes, SRAM X5 is not a bad group set and is 2x10 speed with decent tyres, the Giant is Shimano Tourney so im guessing is 3x7 speed and is at the bottom of shimano group set, mechanical brakes too, the specialized is a mix of Shimano Altus & Acera groupset 3x8 speed which is one step up from Tourney, join British Cycling to get 10% off at Halfords and check out cash back sites too to make it even cheaper.


Great Thanks ,like I said don't know anything about mountain bike specs this is why I posted ,great info ,I would prefer to spend a bit more if the spec was better and like you said the Boardman is better spec,SRAM gears I've never used but presume they are ok,


----------



## gmw492 (7 Dec 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> As DRM said. The Boardman with the air fork is a must have as you can adjust the damping and rebound to you preference. Get Halfords to show you how to set up the fork, they will use a shock pump which you will need so budget for another £20 or so.


Set up,the fork  ? Is it not just set up and ready to ride,excuse my ignorance but don't know about 'damping'


----------



## DRM (7 Dec 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/VG__UuR71lk?list=PLXWBBaEdFtbInJIh9tjZPFn2guv-A2_JT



gmw492 said:


> Set up,the fork  ? Is it not just set up and ready to ride,excuse my ignorance but don't know about 'damping'


Have a watch of the video, they explain very well how to set up your suspension to suit you, the fork part is in the second half of the video  I bought halfords own brand shock pump, it works well and I think it was about £15


----------



## gmw492 (8 Dec 2016)

Good video @DRM ,thanks


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Dec 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Going by my Boardman hybrid,I'd go for the Boardman. Mine rides and handles like a dream.



What,you wake up and realise you don't have one ?




(Coats on and halfway down street)


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (9 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> What,you wake up and realise you don't have one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hops on bike and follows.


----------



## rovers1875 (14 Dec 2016)

The Boardman looks great and at that price it looks a bargain, But if your in your local Halfords you might want to check out the Voodoo Bizango. But I must admit at that price the Boardman does look good


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Dec 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Hops on bike and follows.



(Brandishing a large Spanner )


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (15 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> (Brandishing a large Spanner )


And in the other hand I have my bike pump!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Dec 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> And in the other hand I have my bike pump!



Let's not overinflate the situation.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (15 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Let's not overinflate the situation.


Stop trying to puncture me with your wit!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Dec 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Stop trying to puncture me with your wit!



I feel we may be going through a sticky patch


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (15 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I feel we may be going through a sticky patch



Chalk it up to experience


----------

